# The Thing: Prequel (2010)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

They just had to go do it! Some people just can't leave well enough alone. Read on for this potential disaster in the making: 

Strike Entertainment and Universal Pictures will remake John Carpenter's frightener "The Thing."

Script will be written by "Battlestar Galactica" exec producer Ronald D. Moore. The 1982 original dealt with a shape-shifting creature from outer space that terrorizes researchers at an Antarctic facility, according to Variety.

Strike partners Marc Abraham and Eric Newman will produce and the company will co-finance the remake, to which Universal owned the rights. David Foster, who produced the original film, will exec produce.

Carpenter's film continued the storyline of the Howard Hawks-directed "The Thing From Another World." That 1951 film starred James Arness as an alien monster that wiped out workers at an Army radar station.

Carpenter's film opened with a team arriving to find that encampment has been wiped out. The alien moved from the body of one team member to another, so it was never quite clear who the villain was.

Both pictures were based on the John W. Campbell Jr. 1938 short story "Who Goes There?"

The producers said they consider the new film to be more "a companion piece" to the Carpenter film than a note-for-note remake.

Carpenter recently saw remakes done of his films "The Fog" and "Assault on Precinct 13," and Dimension Films has Rob Zombie reviving the Carpenter classic "Halloween" in what Zombie calls a cross between a remake and a prequel.

Strike and U release the comedy "Let's Go to Prison" today, and have a Dec. 25 release date on the Alfonso Cuaron-directed "Children of Men."

Strike's last redo foray was "Dawn of the Dead."

Moore, who's repped by CAA, just scripted an "I, Robot" sequel for Fox.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh dear


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

When they say "a companion piece" - they mean this:

"Since we can't top the 82 film - we are going to rip-off the special effects - and set the film in the north pole where a group of teenagers are going to camp for the weekend"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Can you actually see someone foolish like Jason Ritter or Nick Cannon defeating a cosmic being like The Thing? Oh, you can be sure it'll also have someone like the grossly overrated Beyonce' in this version as well. :finger:  :finger:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Pullin a Beyonce out of you hat...

nice...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think Paris Hilton is available!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I almost went there - then pulled back...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Of course - there is always Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

What do they mean "remake John Carpenter's The Thing"? John Carpenter's The Thing _was_ a remake. What are they going to do- C.G.I. everything?

Probably.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17011


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Re-makes, why can't the execs come up with something original anymore? Are all the good ideas already been done? On the other hand, the one movie I would like to see done over is The Blob. Clean it up a bit, there were a few continuity effects issues with it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If the thing looks like the terminator, I am going to be mad.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the latest on the prequel to Carpenter's flick:

http://www.totalfilm.com/news/thing-prequel-details-revealed

And the IMDB link to follow future updates:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0905372/

The project is still listed as having a release date of 2010, but I would think it has to be 2011 at this point. We shall see!


----------

